# Atlantis Rattery rat breeder in Hamilton Ontario-- thoughts?



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm very interested in hearing if you've had any experience with this breeder. From the looks of her website, I personally believe she seems dedicated and caring. What do you think? Even if you haven't had experience with her, I'd be happy to hear your opinions on the site as for I haven't gone to a breeder before and wouldn't know what to judge ^.^ http://www.atlantisrattery.com/ Thanks a bunch! xx


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Did a bit of search, they are registered with the local Rat Club which is a great sign.

However, here breeding may be dubitable depending on your opinion. She admits to breeding somewhat genetically weak rats, which most accept can't be bred out of them. I would be very worried about breeding dalmatians V. HW rats :/


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, thank you. It is the only pet-only rat breeder within 2 hours of my home (at least that I've heard of, and I've searched quite a bit ???), so I was hoping It'd be alright. A few questions; Do you think these rats would still be healthier than pet store rats? Would the non-Dalmatian ratties be okay? I'm FAR from an expert on rat breeding so any advice you have is much appreciated


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not too much of an expert, I only did a bit of research after my own oops litter turned out to be HW; here's a few of them while they were young: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/101_0713_zps3b055b1e.jpg
http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/101_0679_zps82be7311.jpg

Dalmatian babies are fine, but the markings on dalmatian devoid of grey ticking can mean not dalmatian but actually Highwhite. It's hard to tell until they have their fur all the way in, which is like week 8. High white babies are at risk for megacolon, which is deadly -- you may have seen Finnebon post about her two babies. Mine have luckily displayed no symptoms as of week 7, but we are still not in the clear. Other markings include blaze and otherwise aesthetically "cute" babies. BEWs especially are genetically weak too :/

If she gives health guarantees, it would be worth getting. The health of the litters really depends on the lineage. If she has confirmed lineage, then they certainly are healthier -- breeders like this tend to be able to tell you who had who and when and how long they lived; they monitor the proneness towards tumors and URIs. However, I thought I read she started as a feeder breeder. Genetically speaking, that could mean VERY weak lines.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is a blaze. http://www.atlantisrattery.com/uploads/9/8/0/5/9805427/6618582_orig.jpg


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I believe when I was exploring her website that she'd mentioned she had gotten rats from other breeders as well. Are dumbos at risk of being HWs? I actually had no idea what HW was until I just searched it now ??? yikes. What other questions should I being asking her other than their lineage, and health guarantees? And once again, thank you sososososo much!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't believe dumbos are.

Check out: http://ratfanclub.org/bredgood.html http://www.rattyrat.com/guidebook/where.html

Don't skip steps. I got overexcited and it screwed me over.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm going to read those right now! I'll post after I'm done


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay I just finished reading it. Nothing I saw was about a correlation between dumbos & HW, I'm going to research that now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dumbos aren't correlated to HW, I'm pretty sure.

HW is a marking, which has high correlation to MC. MC doesnt always mean HW and HW doesnt always mean MC.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Excuse me for asking the obvious, but what is MC? I googled it and a vast assortment of things popped up


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

OHHH wow megacolon is MC, how'd I miss that one? *facepalm*


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Actress said:


> OHHH wow megacolon is MC, how'd I miss that one? *facepalm*


Haha that's alright I forgot, but when someone first said "Hey, your babies are HW. They might be at risk for MC" I had no clue even after googling.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

nanashi7 said:


> Here is a blaze. http://www.atlantisrattery.com/uploads/9/8/0/5/9805427/6618582_orig.jpg


Sorry to jump in here, but I was under the impression only wedge blazes were related to MC and lightning blazes were different. That looks like a lightning blaze to me, not a wedge. From what I've read (in various threads on this forum), lightning blazes are actually related to variegated markings, which the baby in that picture has. As far as I know, variegated is not related to high white or MC.

Of course, I could be completely wrong as I have no experience with MC and high white, only the many things I've read on this forum about it.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Did your babies ever end up having issues with MC? Do you know the approx. % of HWs that get MC (or, how common it really is?)?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine did not, but as I said, Finnebon also had HW babies and has 2 MC babies.

@FallDeereBlazes, according to this are all at risk. http://www.spoiledratten.com/highwhitecont.html

Here's some more reading:
http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/megacolon.php
http://www.metalmonkeyexotics.com/blog/?page_id=777
http://www.ratfanclub.org/megacolon.html

I just want you to be aware and be able to discuss this with her. She should be well-versed in these matters and be able to explain dalmatian v. HW, if her blazes are dominant, and why she is a BEW breeder.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you! What is dalmation v. ? If I ask her, I want to know what she is talking about. Is it a certain gene?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's the markings. A dalmatian rat can have spots in the same places highwhite rats do, but the spots should not be solid in color but be ticked in other colors. For example, this little girl's ear spots: http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0712_zpsbf2c665b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=23

They are and were solid black the moment she got them until I sent her home. A dalmatian would have silver in the spots (or another color depending). This demonstrates the silvering: http://www.spoiledratten.com/_uimages/dalmatianspot0205.jpg


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, thanks.







I don't know if this will show up, but this is one of her blazed breeding girls. Is there any way I can tell if a breeding rat may produce HW babies? If that picture didn't show up, heres a link http://www.atlantisrattery.com/does.html


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope this isn't one: http://www.atlantisrattery.com/uploads/9/8/0/5/9805427/9848838_orig.jpg

See the odd colored eye? That is a HUGE danger sign.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes I noticed that girl and right away felt unimpressed. I am going to pm her facebook to ask about her history with HWs, MC and any other concerns such as URIs.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

And tumors; some rats are more resistant than others. Especially if you're getting girls.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright, I'm in the process of typing her a PM. I've politely included questions about her breeding high-risk rats, asked about a history of health issues, and if she keeps track of when they were born. Am I missing anything?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That seems a nice intro.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

This was the message--- "Hello there! I couldn't help but notice you breed many varieties of rats that are at high-risk for having mega colon. Have you ever had prior issues with this? Is there a reason you breed these high-risk varieties? Have you found your rats are prone to respiratory issues? Do you keep records of when your litters are born? Your photos are very cute  Can't wait to learn more about your ratties! Thank you! - Jo" ----


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you don't hear back from her in three days, I would get worried. It is not something offensive that you inquired so she should respond and explain. I hope someone else ambles in to help, but I will also be following this and wishing you luck


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

OK! Thanks for all you help, I really appreciate it, and I'll be sure to update this when I hear back from her. Good night


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright, she responded, no history of problems, she sounded very well informed.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a high white and she has a tumor which is not related to the fact that she's a high white. She has always been a very healthy rat. Megacolon almost always occurs at or around the time the pups reach three weeks of age. If the pups you're interested in are over five weeks old you really don't have to worry very much about megacolon.


High white rats are very risky to breed, but usually they're perfectly wonderful rats to own. If high white didn't make such great pets, given all the risks involved in breeding them, they wouldn't be so popular.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, RatDaddy, that's good to know!


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Jo!

I recently got two little boys from Atlantis Rattery (I live in Toronto) and everything she claims on her site seems to be exactly as is at her place. I was able to pick up the rats and handle them to see their temperments and she assisted me in my choices since I am a newbie owner. She has some great products for sale and I was able to see a couple cages and their occupants (females) and she retrieved a male from another room when I inquired about them and allowed me to handle and view him.  Her rats all appeared handled, and clean and healthy. And when she says her babies are litter trained, she is not lying. Its made cleaning a WHOLE LOT easier, let me tell you!

She did start with breeding for feeders, but that quickly dissolved when she fell in love with the feeders and does not have reptiles anyhow. She has been breeding for over 5 years now. She has two great dogs as well, very well behaved. I could have easily gotten some rats from a "hobby breeder" within the city of Toronto, saved myself gas, but she declared that she doesn't believe in litter training rats(?!?!) and she offered very little information about the rats, but included 4 degrees or something she has for animals and reptiles! She also breeds and sells reptiles! So I quickly turned away from her and went to Atlantis Rattery. Will definitely be returning for more babies when I eventually get my Critter Nation.


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto (Jun 10, 2015)

To judge a breeder, please address the breeder themselves with your concerns. Asking on a forum is a good idea but to get the whole story on lines, line issues, etc. it is best to ask the breeder themselves!


----------



## smilesandsqueaksrattery (Dec 20, 2016)

I hesitate to voice any opinion on Atlantis however, I can offer clarification on "high white."

Just hearing someone say 'high white' is a pet peeve of mine, lol. I know it is only out of concern for megacolon, but it is an extremely misleading term. Odd eyes do not mean megacolon, wedge blazes do not mean megacolon...etc, etc. Markings can be made in so many different ways and while there are some that tend to be associated with megacolon, saying "high white" is simply innacurate.

What megacolon really is, is a combination of two genes - one, a recessive gene for megacolon, and two, dominant white spotting or DWS. Now you may be thinking, okay, high white, DWS, what's the difference? 

This is my megacolon carrier female. Does she look high white? 








This is a rat that is NOT DWS. Does this rat look "low white"? 








Hopefully you get my point  

When looking for rats, there are three things I consider. First is temperament, then comes health, then comes type and body structure. Really these are all components of heath - a skittish flighty rat is not mentally healthy, a rat with a square butt could have HLD issues...etc. Why temperament first though? Someone once told me "no one wants a beautiful a**hole that lives forever." I remember that!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I have no idea as I haven't purchased from any of the breeders who saturate the rat breeding community. However, I had to chime in because I noticed your signature has the names _Jo & Bobbi_ and Atlantis works with a person named _Bobbi Jo_. What a coincidence!


----------



## Brittykb (Aug 23, 2017)

Actress said:


> Hey everyone! I'm very interested in hearing if you've had any experience with this breeder. From the looks of her website, I personally believe she seems dedicated and caring. What do you think? Even if you haven't had experience with her, I'd be happy to hear your opinions on the site as for I haven't gone to a breeder before and wouldn't know what to judge ^.^ http://www.atlantisrattery.com/ Thanks a bunch! xx


Not sure where exactly your from but if kitchener is within driving distance for you there is rattastic ratteries. Seems to be a good breeder! Want my next ones to be from her.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

